# My Sulcata Gang



## Chucky (Jan 2, 2008)

Not to leave them out, here are pics of my Sulcata gang






Chong - 2.5 y weighing in at 379g at 4.8" SCL





Cheech - 2.5y weighing in at 875g at 6" SCL





Ivorys - L-R Millie, Coco, Ivy all 1.5y weighing in at 170g at 3" SCL





100% Ivory Hets - Mongo & Hoss hatched July 4th 2007 70g at 2.5" SCL


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Looks likes Cheech is a porker!


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 2, 2008)

awww they are all sooo cute!!!! What a nice little family you have there! I want more!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 2, 2008)

A very nice looking group you have. I love Ivy, should she stay that color or change as she gets bigger?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice family pics. Such sweet faces. Hope you have lots and lots of room Love the closeup of Chong.


----------



## Chucky (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Yes, Ivy will stay that color..well, if she stays out of the mud puddles


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 5, 2008)

nice torts chucky! I like the ivory tort. Do they need any special light conditions because of the skin color? What are your plans for when they get huge?


----------



## Chucky (Jan 5, 2008)

No special lights for them. They can go out into the sunlight without any problems. When they get big, I'm starting a landscaping business specializing in weed removal


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 6, 2008)

I think you can put them to work digging tunnels or mining coal as well.


----------



## Chucky (Jan 6, 2008)

There's a thought. All of my yard which is almost 2 acres has about at the most 2' of dirt then it's solid bedrock. Makes it hard to plant anything that needs a lot of ground like a tree. Maybe when I decide to plant one, I can put them in that spot for a week or two and let them dig the hole for me but I doubt they can get through the rock


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2008)

nice photos! beautiful animals you have there. i really like the ivories


----------

